# Hochteich



## MONTADORE (6. Sep. 2008)

Hier bin ich,bekannt als Jupp.
Ich möchte Euch meinen neuen Koiteich vorstellen.Mein alter Goldfischteich mußte wegen Enkel und zuviel Bambus ( Folie durchgestochen )weg.Hat mir sehr gefehlt.Im Okt. 07 habe ich begonnen einen Koiteich zu bauen.Am 15. Mai 08 konnte ich Wasser einlassen und am 19. Juni 5 Kois einsetzen. Mein Wasser u. die Kois sind in einem einwandfreien Zustand.
Teich Technik:
Teich- Betonschalsteine-mit Eisen armiert- Kautscukfolie-15000 ltr.-Bodenablauf-Skimmer-Pflanzenfilter mit Bodenablauf-Bachlauf-7 Pflanzkörbe aufgehängt. Der Teich ist 1,75 m tief
Filter Eigenbau mit 5 Kammern ( ein Korb für Blätter-20 Bürsten-6 Japanmatten-Pumpenkammer-2 Pumpen 8000 u. 8500 ltr-UVC 55 Watt-Belüfterpumpe.
Für Fragen stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Horst T. (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

Hallo Jupp, sieht wirklich KLASSE aus !!!!!


----------



## Pooka (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

super. gefällt mir auch sehr gut.  

ich habe da gleich ein *paar* fragen, da ich gerade in der endphase meines teichbaus bin:

1. wie hast du die folie am rand befestigt?

2. womit hast du bodenablauf und andere flansche auf der epdm folie geklebt?

3. hast du für die seitenflansche erst wasser eingelassen, um die folie sich setzen zu lassen?

4. welche flansche hast du für den eingang des ibc genommen? ich habe auch so einen, aber der 100 flansch war dafür zu groß.

5. kannst du mal den filter im detail zeigen? wo sitzen die pumpen und wie erfolgt der rücklauf in den teich?

ganz schön viele fragen geworden, aber genau die sind für mich gerade aktuell.

tschüß kerstin


----------



## tattoo_hh (9. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Hochteich*

ich find den teich gut. schön geabeitet...
und schön ist auch zu sehen wie man mit relativ wenig platz soviel volumen realisieren kann.
wie viele und welche varitäten schwimmen bei dir?

auf jeden fall


----------



## MONTADORE (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Hochteich*

Liebe Teichfreunde.
Vor einem Jahr habe ich meinen Koiteich in Betrieb genommen und bis Heute
auch nach dem harten Winter keine Probleme gehabt.Mein Wasser ist Glasklar
und die Kois Top Fit. Da ich 2 Enkel habe will ich Euch meine Kindersicherung
für den Teich zeigen. Die eizelnen Zaunfelder sind nach oben herausziehbar,
so kann ich jederzeit hochgehen und meine Pflanzen Pflegen.
Ich finde das der Teich so immer noch gut aussieht und unser Sohn und die 
Schwiegetochter ( und auch wir ) beruhigt sind.
Viele Grüße
Jupp


----------

